# 30 dead at Bastille day celebration



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Man drives a delivery truck into a crowd killing 30 in Nice France. 
Local government calling it a attack.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

https://mobile.twitter.com/pzf?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Buckwheat will comment that he is unsure if it was an attack or not......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Confirmed attack, now 60 dead!!!! 

Gunfight followed, driver dead.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe Kerry can get Stevie Wonder to sing to the French this time.

James Taylor didn't seem to do much good.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

How will Obama blame this on guns??


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> How will Obama blame this on guns??


Time to outlaw trucks.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Whoa.

False flag? Pics look weak. Only videos of ppl running away

What's with the smoke at the eiffel tower?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A truck loaded with fireworks exploded.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

70 now dead


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Nope, people were watching the fireworks and a lorry ran them over.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Draq wraith said:


> Nope, people were watching the fireworks and a lorry ran them over.


Was talking about the Eiffel Tower and the explosion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't type what I am thinking. If I did, Auntie would have to ban me. 
I mourn for the dead and the horrible way they died.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Trump to postpone vp pick tomo


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Perhaps it's time for the USofA, England, and France to pave everything east of the West Bank into one Giant Parking lot extending to Delhi. I'm talking fused glass smooth as silk. No stone left upon another stone


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Muslimes doing what muslimes do. No surprise.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

73 dead, grenades and guns found in truck


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

75 dead, many wounded


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Where is Obama this one , muzzy again. I hope Britain ships them all to France when they leave EU


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> *Where is Obama this one* , muzzy again. I hope Britain ships them all to France when they leave EU


Privately applauding....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ALL immigration needs stopped immediately into the USA. 

Any who are here illegally should be systematically deported. 

All who are here on expired Visas should be deported.

Stop ALL Federal Dollars that are going to any islamic country and Mexico since Mexico aids and supports illegal immigration through our shared border.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder when France will have had enough and start kicking some mosselim @$$.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I wonder when France will have had enough and start kicking some mosselim @$$.


You ever see what happens when a man waits until he's neck deep in quicksand to start struggling and flailing to get out? That's what will happen to France when they decide to fight back.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

#Frexit?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming to a city near you soon


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I wonder when France will have had enough and start kicking some mosselim @$$.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

We should feel no fear in how it will turn out, the desire for expansionism of Islam to the US is not nearly as motivating of a factor to get these scum bags energized for a real fight, it wains vastly compared to the motivation of the US people to maintain their freedoms and safety. They are greatly motivated to disrupt us to change our political policies to further hurt the US and what its built on, but as an invading army capable of taking and keeping parts of our land, it won't happen...they barely have the resolve to fight and hold their own lands...and lack the capacity to. Less than 100 Americans on the ground took most of Afghanistan in a few short months, But to hold it for even 14 years cost us thousands of lives and billions of dollars. And the vast majority of the people weren't fighting against us.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Newt Gingrich on Hannity just said what liberals, the FedGov, and the EU refuse or are afraid to say. We are in a war against evil men. They can't be negotiated with. Muslim sympathizers in the US should be imprisoned, deported, or killed.

I would like to see Gingrich as SecDef. He understands.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> We should feel no fear in how it will turn out, the desire for expansionism of Islam to the US is not nearly as motivating of a factor to get these scum bags energized for a real fight, it wains vastly compared to the motivation of the US people to maintain their freedoms and safety. They are greatly motivated to disrupt us to change our political policies to further hurt the US and what its built on, but as an invading army capable of taking and keeping parts of our land, it won't happen...they barely have the resolve to fight and hold their own lands...and lack the capacity to. Less than 100 Americans on the ground took most of Afghanistan in a few short months, But to hold it for even 14 years cost us thousands of lives and billions of dollars. And the vast majority of the people weren't fighting against us.


They don't have to hold our land. They can/have instilled fear and disrupt daily life. imagine if you will a small part of the grid taken down. What would happen to New York or Chicago if they had no power for a few weeks?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Make No Mistake About It, The Massacre In France Was About Destroying Christianity: ISIS Declares Praise For The Slaughter Of People In France And Says That It Was Done For The Cause Of Muslims Who Kill Christians | Walid Shoebat


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Newt Gingrich on Hannity just said what liberals, the FedGov, and the EU refuse or are afraid to say. We are in a war against evil men. They can't be negotiated with. Muslim sympathizers in the US should be imprisoned, deported, or killed.
> 
> I would like to see Gingrich as SecDef. He understands.


Absolutely if this becomes US policy:

Gingrich: "We Should Frankly Test Every Person Here Who Is Of A Muslim Background, And If They Believe In Sharia, They Should Be Deported."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Guns, ammo, explosives in France = Very difficult/Impossible to get legally

Terrorist and bad guys using those items to kill innocents in France = Yep!

Another reminder of how the Liberals "common Sense" gun control does NOTHING to stop violence.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is the real message I am seeing on a weekly almost daily basis.

As long as we as society continue our course, of living without responsibility, without training.
As long as we choose to lack the determination, will continue to see things just like this.

This isn't going away and if we all leave it up to our governments and politicians to fix we all might as well
had front row tickets to the front of this truck.

With out mass participation in training and skill building for our society we are going to be the next Rome to fall,
The only question is who is gonna be first us or Europe, and right now we aren't fare behind.

As long at predators remain unchecked, and our population chooses to remain a soft target, the numbers will increase and we will continue to see more and more of an uptick in this violence.

Shit storm's a coming.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While I mourn those innocents that died horribly at the hands of a cowardly devil this is yet another clear example that the strategy being employed by the far left to stop terrorist threats is a complete and total failure. The US, France, England, all of Europe are at least partially culpable in that they refuse to identify the problem and attack the problem aggressively. As suggested, leading from behind, negotiating from a position of weakness and at all cost, will serve only to strengthen the enemies resolve and insure escalation and frequency in their attacks. Guns? They don't need guns, they never have. While that boob in Washington runs around like chicken little yelling "It's the guns" failure to identify the real problem and it's cause has allowed an enemy to grow bolder, more cunning, and more lethal. Until our so called leadership comes to grips with the problem and it's cause we will continue to endure these attacks on an ever increasing scale both in scope and frequency. Close the damn borders and fire up the B-52's.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

84 dead and many more wounded as of news this am. 

Side note that made me feel proud and a bit nervous at the same time. The good type of nervousness that an athlete feels before a game if that makes sense. 

Went to Home Depot to pick up a few things and the employee who was helping me saw my gun when my shirt rode up. She looked me straight in the eye and said, "I hope guys like you are here if an idiot decides to cause some problems."

I pulled my shirt down and just nodded. I felt an enormous responsibility and back in my truck I repeated the prayer that I say when I strap on my gun. 

"Lord, keep me safe, I pray that I do not have reason to use my weapon today. But if I should, I pray my aim is true."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nicely done Slip. You know, guys like you me and others on this forum can only do so much in protecting ourselves and possibly others. It is our so called leadership that has to come to grips with the type of enemy we are now engaged with. It's time to prosecute a war against them they would soon like to forget. They want war. it's time we gave them real war. Bring the war to them, their homes, their cities, there shops, and little forts they call mosques. If some of the people that don't actually pull the trigger but contribute or are otherwise complicit, start dying where they sleep and eat then maybe they will say enough. while not advocating genocide I have had enough. When will the rest of the world?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wondering what the dope will be on the weapons used - more Turkish made "civilian" market shotguns & rifles that keep turning up in the smuggle routes ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

watching FOX coverage of Nice last evening - one of the talking heads spit out some info I'd never heard before ....

after Obammy's goberment turns over these "refugees" to the church and charity organizations doing the "re-settling" - the US government ISN't ALLOWED to know their new address - it would be a violation of their privacy - WTF????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> watching FOX coverage of Nice last evening - one of the talking heads spit out some info I'd never heard before ....
> 
> after Obammy's goberment turns over these "refugees" to the church and charity organizations doing the "re-settling" - the US government ISN't ALLOWED to know their new address - it would be a violation of their privacy - WTF????


Im-POTUS Barry will call for a ban on Macks Kenworths and Peterbuilts. Only the military should have these weapons of distruction.

Airplane and trains too. Common folk will be restricted to small wagons limited to two horse/oxen, and must be registered inspected and a heavy fee paid anually. ASSault wagons will be banned and > 4 horse/oxen restricted. Goats and sheep are O.K. by Sharia 




​


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

This tragedy makes me sick. I just hope it doesn't inspire a copycat on our soil.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Supposedly he had a suspended driver's license? How was he able to rent the truck?

That's ironic


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fuser1983 said:


> This tragedy makes me sick. I just hope it doesn't inspire a copycat on our soil.


It wouldn't be a copycat. It would be another Islamic soldier attacking the enemies of Allah.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

ISIS has given a mandate that its "soldiers" should kill the infedel with whatever means they have. That could be an Sig Rifle in a gay night club, it could be illegally modified ar-15s at an office party, it could be a truck in crowd, or next time it could be a guy with a butcher knife at a playground. ISIS and its followers are evil and need to be exterminated.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuser1983 said:


> This tragedy makes me sick. I just hope it doesn't inspire a copycat on our soil.


Mark my words, it will happen again, and more is coming. Pandora's box is open, so I don't believe there is any going back.
The best thing we can do is offer training to harden our soft civilian targets at home and abroad.

There is no political or government based solution to this, only a grass routes movement to prepare civilians so they can cope and mitigate damage from attack after attack.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Of course it will happen again. The terrorists have not even begun to get creative in attacks.

Apparently a man on a motorcycle tried to stop the truck and died in his efforts.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/motorcyclist-crushed-trying-stop-killer-truck-115309743.html?ref=gs


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SAR-1L said:


> Mark my words, it will happen again, and more is coming. Pandora's box is open, so I don't believe there is any going back.
> The best thing we can do is offer training to harden our soft civilian targets at home and abroad.
> 
> There is no political or government based solution to this, only a grass routes movement to prepare civilians so they can cope and mitigate damage from attack after attack.


I don't see that happening anytime soon.

There is a huge portion of the population that believes just touching any firearm is dangerous.

These people would rather light candles, leave Teddy Bears at the crime scene, hold hands and sing Kumbaya.

They (and mostly the progressive politicians) will not change until catastrophe strikes home with them.....until someone they love is murdered.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SGG said:


> Supposedly he had a suspended driver's license? How was he able to rent the truck?
> 
> That's ironic


Sort of a good analogy to liberal notion of gun control.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I don't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> There is a huge portion of the population that believes just touching any firearm is dangerous.
> 
> ...


You have very good points.

I know a lot of people who seem to think like I think, but they aren't willing to be inconvenienced by carrying. My idea of not being inconvenienced is carrying a compact instead of a large frame. I'm thinking about being inconvenienced.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Mark my words, it will happen again, and more is coming. Pandora's box is open, so I don't believe there is any going back.
> The best thing we can do is offer training to harden our soft civilian targets at home and abroad.
> 
> There is no political or government based solution to this, only a grass routes movement to prepare civilians so they can cope and mitigate damage from attack after attack.


I don't know SAR. I still like my idea of bombing them into the Stone Age better. If they want to continue to fight. Let them throw stones from what is left of their homes and towns.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> You have very good points.
> 
> I know a lot of people who seem to think like I think, but they aren't willing to be inconvenienced by carrying. My idea of not being inconvenienced is carrying a compact instead of a large frame. I'm thinking about being inconvenienced.


Honey, does this shirt make my glock print?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> I don't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> There is a huge portion of the population that believes just touching any firearm is dangerous.
> 
> ...


Or until there is such a massive killing that even the Kumbaya singers scream enough. That day may soon be approaching I fear.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know SAR. I still like my idea of bombing them into the Stone Age better. If they want to continue to fight. Let them throw stones from what is left of their homes and towns.


I'm in total agreement with retired Colonel Ralph Peters.....



> Peters said the plan for fighting war is "one, you accept that you are in a war. Two, you name the enemy: Islamist terrorists. Three, you get the lawyers off the battlefield and out of the targeting cell. You accept there will be collateral damage, and do you not apologize for it, you do not nation build. You don't hold - try to hold ground. You go wherever in the world the terrorists are and you kill them. You do your best to exterminate them, and then you leave, and you leave behind smoking ruins and crying widows. If in five or ten years they reconstitute and you have got to go back, you go back and you do the same thing and you never never never send American troops into a war you don't mean to win." And "be as merciless as the enemy, if you're not willing to do that, they will win."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> Honey, does this shirt make my glock print?


GLOCK?!?!?

1911 all the way! Here's one of the reasons why:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> GLOCK?!?!?
> 
> 1911 all the way! Here's one of the reasons why:


It is Glock "Perfection" for a reason.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It is Glock "Perfection" for a reason.


Yup. The reason is because it is Glock's slogan. "Glock; plastic sights, lousy mag release and goofy ergonomics right out of the box!" is a tad lengthy.

Still, if that is your weapon of choice, carry it and carry always.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yup. The reason is because it is Glock's slogan. "Glock; plastic sights, lousy mag release and goofy ergonomics right out of the box!" is a tad lengthy.
> 
> Still, if that is your weapon of choice, carry it and carry always.


One of my weapons of choice as I am not brand loyal. Haters gonna hate. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Like the 1911A1 for simian pestulents. Colts or Springfields.

Pre-sellout gun grabber, M29 S + W, shoots a lot better and farther but takes more practice. Will do a good job on most NA game except brown bears. Harder to reload. Do You feel lucky, punk?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> One of my weapons of choice as I am not brand loyal. Haters gonna hate. :tango_face_wink:


Not brand loyal, either.

I was going to buy a long slide Glock (crazy accurate), but it was a want. I need this. This, a suppressor and a night vision scope.

Needs before wants.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> GLOCK?!?!?
> 
> 1911 all the way! Here's one of the reasons why:


The US Army, found the 38 S&W totally inadequate against the Morrows.

During the early part of the campaign they shifted to a Star revolver in 45LC and had shipped from the states the Colt Single Action Army in 45 LC that had been put into storage.

The favorite weapon of our troops was the 1897 Winchester 12 GA riot gun, a round of 00 buck in the face or chest would stop them dead in their tracks at 50 feet.

During one attack on an army post, a trooper shot a morrow at close range with his Kraig, it did not stop him.

The muzslime kept coming with sword raised, the trooper ran his bayonet through the turds heart, impailed on the bayonet he still managed to kill the trooper.

For over a 120 years in US history, it has proven the only answer to muzslime jihadist is extermination.

Why 45? Look up US Armies PIG REPORT.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The US Army, found the 38 S&W totally inadequate against the Morrows.
> 
> During the early part of the campaign they shifted to a Star revolver in 45LC and had shipped from the states the Colt Single Action Army in 45 LC that had been put into storage.
> 
> ...


I am surprised the Krag did not do the job? About equal to a 30-30 Win or 308 and better than an AK/AR. But maybe physcotics/narcotics in the Marrows system? They don't drink ethanol but ingest about every other drug. Agreed 12ga OO buck, or more devastating a slug. Maybe I need the M37 Ithaca instead of the M94 for first grab gun?


----------

